# Übern Router raus mit Linux?!?



## BlackJack (4. Mai 2001)

Ich hab Suse Linux 6.3 drauf und versuche vergeblich das
sich der rechner bei programmen die kontakt zum internet aufnehmen einfach meinen router anspricht.
mit dm router ist alles in ordnung das weiß ich
mein windows rechner läuft damit problemlos.

aber wie kann ich das nun meinem linux rechner zeigen??
geht das überhaupt oder kann man sich nur direkt rauswählen?
wenn es geht dann wie?????


----------



## alki (5. Mai 2001)

*Default Route*

Du musst einstellen, welche Route deine Pakete nehmen sollen. Die aktuellen Einstellungen kannst du mit route -n sehen, trage neue am besten in die /etc/route.conf ein.

Bei mir sieht das so aus:
default                 192.168.1.3

Das setzt die default-Route auf mein Router und das wars schon. Du musst wohl die IP bei dir noch austauschen.

Und keine Hostnames benutzen, besser nur IPs...

Gruss
Alki


----------

